
Social Engineering Tools : The Human Buffer Overflow - threeris
http://ray16.info/~me/?p=1081
======
ColinWright
From the page:

    
    
        "Our brain sees the color but it reacts to the word being
        spelled first. Therefore the thought in our minds is the
        WORD not the color. This exercise shows it is possible to
        have "code" execute in the human brain that might be the
        opposite of what the person is thinking or seeing. "

------
bigfoot
I doubt any reasonable percentage of YC readers speaks Malaysian.

